# StP is seeking writers, photographers, and video makers!



## Matt Derrick

The Squat the Planet blog is seeking writers, photographers, and video makers to contribute on a semi-regular basis. We're looking for people that are interested in writing stories about their current travels, previous wild adventures, and folks willing to go out and do "scene reports" or reviews about cities, places and events that would be of interest to the StP community.

We're especially interested in people that would like to report back from annual events around the country. If you're planning on attending events like Autonomous Mutant Festival, Best Friends Day, Maryland Death Fest, Mardi Gras, Anarchist Book Fairs, Northwest Folk Life Festival, Ann Arbor Punk Week, or any other similar event, please consider documenting your experiences there to share with others through the StP website. Not everyone can make it to every event, so we're really looking to provide a place where others can see what they missed around the country.

We're accepting submissions in the form of written stories, photo essays, audio interviews, and video documentaries. Feel free to post here or email me directly at [email protected] if you have any questions!


----------



## zephyr23

hey i am a film maker and photographer and i am making a zine on my experiences in mexico also i have a lot of pic of my trip to costa rico for three month, so what you looking for ? so i would love to help


----------



## Matt Derrick

basically, if you can tell a good story, whether it's through pictures, words, or video, we want it. make a submission to [email protected] and I'll give it a look over.


----------



## zephyr23

ok cool


----------



## tobepxt

will do.


----------



## Earth

While on the surface I may appear to live a straight life, it's anything but as all my free time is spent outdoors - exploring - be it hiking adventures with my dogo, or kayaking trips (always solo) down a river - or even way way off-shore into open water...

Not too sure how much interest there would be regarding my eco work, but again - I am definately an outside person, all year round - which is probably why I am almost never on-line, as it's not possible to do both...

I'll see if I have the time.


----------



## Matt Derrick

cool man, let me know when you do!


----------



## landpirate

I could be well up for getting involved in this, but I live in the UK. Are you just looking for people state side?


----------



## Matt Derrick

we're DEFINITELY looking at being an international online zine/blog, so if you're from countries other than the usa, we very, very much want your contributions!

on a side note, one of my goals with StP is to have it translated into your country's language with a website plugin that will do the translations on the fly


----------



## Matt Derrick

also, if you're interested in sending us stories/video of your past travels we're down with that as well.


----------



## Mouse

if they actually have BF Day this summer I'll be there and I always take a ton of photos. I've been constantly hearing rumors that it wont take place again because it got way too blown up and some kid got hit by a car last summer and a bunch of other drama. 

I also have one short story I've written so far about my travels which I've posted in the stories section, if you'd like to use it for a story archive go for it.


----------



## menu

hey matt Im gonna be going to the FARMAGEDDON records festival this summer up in west yellowstone,MT. a bunch of really rad folk country and other bands of that nature. a bunch of old riders turned tour dudes like JB beverly, jayke orvis, and so on. I can do some shit up there. itll actually get done seeing that Im all sober now. haha. hit me up. check out the festival too

http://www.newrootsorder.com/


----------



## Matt Derrick

menu said:


> hey matt Im gonna be going to the FARMAGEDDON records festival this summer up in west yellowstone,MT. a bunch of really rad folk country and other bands of that nature. a bunch of old riders turned tour dudes like JB beverly, jayke orvis, and so on. I can do some shit up there. itll actually get done seeing that Im all sober now. haha. hit me up. check out the festival too
> 
> http://www.newrootsorder.com/


 
sounds awesome dude, my friend mikey is planning on going up for that, he lives here in slab city. i heard that's going to be an amazing festival, so if you could cover it, that would be fucking awesome. i might try and make it up there myself.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Mouse said:


> if they actually have BF Day this summer I'll be there and I always take a ton of photos. I've been constantly hearing rumors that it wont take place again because it got way too blown up and some kid got hit by a car last summer and a bunch of other drama.
> 
> I also have one short story I've written so far about my travels which I've posted in the stories section, if you'd like to use it for a story archive go for it.


 
sweet, ill look up that story, and keep me updated about BF day, id love to hear back from that, I've been wanting to go for years.


----------



## tobepxt

what about some cool ue stuff? Im trying to put together a bunch of photos and story on forgotten tourist traps right now while im at the beach....


----------



## menu

BF day sucked ass last year in my opinion. we hopped the fence literally like 15 times just to get thrown out again. so we just rode the bus back and forth getting hammered.


----------



## menu

matt you should def try and make it. should be amazing. beautiful area to hold a festival


----------



## Matt Derrick

tobepxt said:


> what about some cool ue stuff? Im trying to put together a bunch of photos and story on forgotten tourist traps right now while im at the beach....



UE stuff is great, I'm totally planning on doing a few articles about it for StP as I come across good locations. So send some in!


----------



## Mouse

menu said:


> BF day sucked ass last year in my opinion. we hopped the fence literally like 15 times just to get thrown out again. so we just rode the bus back and forth getting hammered.


yeah, last year was kinda lame. I had fun, but it's kinda losing it's charm.


----------



## menu

shit. you were there last year?


----------



## Mouse

yep. I'm always there. duuuh


----------



## ericafuckyea

I'm down. will start working on some stuff for you in the next week or so.


----------



## Matt Derrick

ericafuckyea said:


> I'm down. will start working on some stuff for you in the next week or so.


 
sweeeeet! i can't wait to see what you have, im really excited about the contributors we're going to have for the blog.


----------



## Zonkers

What about poetry? And narratives more in the vein of poetry than prose?


----------



## Matt Derrick

Zonkers said:


> What about poetry? And narratives more in the vein of poetry than prose?


 
hmm... honestly, due to the brevity of most poems, i don't feel like they would be a very good fit for the blog. thanks for the offer though!

but you should totally feel free to post any poetry you want in the stories section of the message board!


----------



## Matt Derrick

Just a reminder to everyone that now would be a good time to submit articles/photo essays/videos, since I'm currently getting settled in San Francisco. This would be a good opportunity to submit something that will get seen by a lot of people while I'm busy finding some work


----------



## christianarchy

Can't say it'll be anytime soon, but I'm trying to get a short documentary about DIY, punk, skateboarding, food not bombs, and anarchism in Tijuana going. Someone should like, sell me a VX1000.


----------



## zephyr23

i will sell you a dvx 100b


----------



## Stinkyyy

Since all I ever do (and ever WANT to do) is take photo's, this sounds fun. Hopefully I get something decent to report back on soon, i'll definitely mail ya when I do


----------



## Arapala

I have recently launched my website, www.trekkingbuddha.com i think it might me kind of cool to team up and do some videos. Im currently filming a stealth camping series and think maybe some of my videos could be good content for people here. I could add STP into the intro for the videos, would be sweet. My content is based around, alt. living, cycling, minimalism, & outdoors stuff. Im not sure if you check out my site yet Matt, but make sure you do and watch a couple videos. 

Very interested in teaming up, as i have been a member of this community for some time now it would just be rad.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Arapala said:


> I have recently launched my website, www.trekkingbuddha.com i think it might me kind of cool to team up and do some videos. Im currently filming a stealth camping series and think maybe some of my videos could be good content for people here. I could add STP into the intro for the videos, would be sweet. My content is based around, alt. living, cycling, minimalism, & outdoors stuff. Im not sure if you check out my site yet Matt, but make sure you do and watch a couple videos.
> 
> Very interested in teaming up, as i have been a member of this community for some time now it would just be rad.



dude, totally down. i'm really digging your videos! the website is looking rad too. im going to be in key west for the next few months organizing the international boat punk gathering, so i think that will be taking up most of my time, but I'd like to try and work something out with you, or maybe if you're interested in sailing, i could use some help documenting this event in february


----------



## Arapala

@Matt Derrick thank you for the feedback. Its nice to hear something good from someone who actually has a good running blog with lots of viewers. I wish i could join you to help film sailing sounds like a total fuckin blast, but as of right now my current projects are taking up most of my time and then some. Idk maybe i could send you the youtube link to the videos once they are done and you could post them on your blog if you like the content? Like a guest writer. Let me know and the next video i make i will add in a STP slide. I usually write a little paragraph to go with them as well, and am going to start adding in photos too. I just uploaded a new video about Urban Exploration tips and tricks.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Arapala said:


> @Matt Derrick thank you for the feedback. Its nice to hear something good from someone who actually has a good running blog with lots of viewers. I wish i could join you to help film sailing sounds like a total fuckin blast, but as of right now my current projects are taking up most of my time and then some. Idk maybe i could send you the youtube link to the videos once they are done and you could post them on your blog if you like the content? Like a guest writer. Let me know and the next video i make i will add in a STP slide. I usually write a little paragraph to go with them as well, and am going to start adding in photos too. I just uploaded a new video about Urban Exploration tips and tricks.



well the sailing stuff fell through, im getting ready to work on a few other projects. like you're saying though im always interested in guest writers, so if you have something you want to share with the StP blog, i'm totally down. can you link me to the ue stuff?


----------

